# Suprise Delivery..



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The pizza I ordered just went in and guess who else decided to drop by?

..My dealer with my request hehe.
I only asked for 7 but he gave me another one as a freebie lol




























They're not particularly pretty but there's something unexplainable when you see them in person that makes you want to have one.

Who doesn't want to have a reptile that prefers eating only every 5-7 days? That's the dream lol 

That's it for now. I'll be posting some update again in the middle of the year


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What are they? I like lizards, even the ones people don't think are pretty.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

DesireeM81 said:


> What are they? I like lizards, even the ones people don't think are pretty.


They're from the family of geckos known as bent-toed/bow-fingered geckos


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

They're gorgeous! I hope they do well for you


----------



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

They are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

FinnickHog said:


> They're gorgeous! I hope they do well for you


Thanks! Yeah my first pair is doing really great. Hope this batch catches up 



happyhedgierents said:


> They are absolutely adorable!!!


Yes, they are!


----------

